# How much is this F350 worth?



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm going to be one of those guys  and ask what this truck is worth. Here's the Craigslist ad. I sent him an email offering to trade it for an atv with trailer. I don't really want to part with $3500, but I'd do it for $2500. The biggest thing it apparently needs is a new tranny. How the hell did it crack??

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/2113165926.html


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If memory serves me correctly (which it does less and less often these days), that's the last year of the non-turbo diesel. Said another way, that truck's going to be a real toad. Looks like it'[s in decent shape for the year though. Ah, to live where they don't use road salt ...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Vehicles just don't rot out here like they do up north. You can find tons of stuff from the 1970's with a little surface rust, but no rot. 

The body does look like it's in good shape.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

95 is definitely a Powerstroke. Your going to need a ZF-5 trans, fairly easy to find used but the reverse gear usually goes on them so be careful. If it hasn't been done already, your going to want to change the flywheel also. $2500 might not be a bad price if you can do most of the work yourself, otherwise its a moneypit.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

its a very common problem with the zf 5 speeds to crack right where they bolt to the cross member. my 97 was cracked too. i bought a used tranny for 50 bucks with a good rear half and brought them to a local trans guru. he swapped the rear housing for 150 bucks, only took 2 hrs. you can find rear halfs for 250 bucks new i think. or you can buy a reman for 1500 bucks all day long but they might not accept a cracked case as a core. as ford fisherman said while the trans is out you might as well switch the crap dual mass flywheel over to a solid unit. i got a kit from extreme diesel performance that came with the flywheel clutch, bearing, pressure plate for $560.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

$800 OBO.......thats an oldie thats probly never been oilsprayed.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I would do all the work myself. $2500 is the highest I'd go. Moneypit is a great way to describe it. I'll see if he even responds and go from there. I'll start off with a trade or $2k in cash. Ofcourse I'd have to look at it first.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd say if you could get it for $2000 it might be worth your while. Anything more and it would be close to that moneypit line, its just a matter of how much of a push it would take to make it a full money pit. Also, a '95 is the first year of the Power Stroke turbo, so that is a plus. I just bought a '95 F350 pickup with a 7.3L and it is far from a toad. The old 6.9L and 7.3L non-turbos are another story.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I highly doubt he'd take 2 grand, but maybe. Amazingly, people these days still think their crap is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

its worth 2 grand


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Definately a powerstroke. 

Actually i just bought almost the exact same truck (with pretty much the same problem) Mine is a 95 f350 dually dump but it is an auto trans. I fixed the case and 2 months later had to rebuild the whole trans. It has 95,000 on it. 4x4. Seriously the exact same truck! Mine had a fisher plow setup on it just no plow. 

I paid 2500. I think it was totally worth it. Now after fixing a bunch of little things and getting the plow setup, and a 3000 trans rebuild, i have close to 9000 into it but i am praying for snow to help pay for some of it this year!

Go for it. These trucks are tough and last a long time (especially if you don't have to worry about rust). We ground down and repainted every piece of the frame we could reach and the dump bed. 

You will love it. 11,000 GVW. Short and maneuverable!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Definately a powerstroke. 

Actually i just bought almost the exact same truck (with pretty much the same problem) Mine is a 95 f350 dually dump but it is an auto trans. I fixed the case and 2 months later had to rebuild the whole trans. It has 95,000 on it. 4x4. Seriously the exact same truck! Mine had a fisher plow setup on it just no plow. 

I paid 2500. I think it was totally worth it. Now after fixing a bunch of little things and getting the plow setup, and a 3000 trans rebuild, i have close to 9000 into it but i am praying for snow to help pay for some of it this year!

Go for it. These trucks are tough and last a long time (especially if you don't have to worry about rust). We ground down and repainted every piece of the frame we could reach and the dump bed. 

You will love it. 11,000 GVW. Short and maneuverable!


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

94 was the first year for the Powerstroke, also you could get a "turbo" diesel 7.3L in 93.
Also as a side note when I got my 97 with the ZF 5-speed it was cracked at the mount too, previous owner said it was like that for over 100K!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I offered to trade him my Toyota Camry or $2000 cash. He said $3500 is a very fair price because he already took into account all of the needed repairs. Uh huh, ya I've heard that before. 

Nice truck, but that dump bed symbolizes it as nothing but a money pit.


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

Around here it would bring the $3500 with the lack of rust!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

bucky6981;1161708 said:


> Around here it would bring the $3500 with the lack of rust!


I bet it would. Rust free trucks are all over the place here, so it's nothing special around this area. I'm not going to waste my time with it. He'll contact me in a couple of weeks begging for the $2000. LOL


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think you made the smart choice Bansky.


----------

